# Tocadiscos



## finalquest (Feb 15, 2007)

Les queria hacer una consulta.

Alguien tiene ideade de como es la conexion del brazo de un tocadiscos.
En realidad no seria el brazo sino la capsula que contiene este.

La cosa es as'i tengo un tocadiscos que no se escucha. Pense que el problema podria ser que la capsula no funcione, pero queria saber bien como era el conexionado para probarlo con un amp aparte.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## RUDA (Feb 15, 2007)

finalquest dijo:
			
		

> Les queria hacer una consulta.
> 
> Alguien tiene ideade de como es la conexion del brazo de un tocadiscos.
> En realidad no seria el brazo sino la capsula que contiene este.
> ...



Hola tenes cápsulas estéreo y mono , las mono tienen un polo positivo y uno negativo las cuales van a la entrada correspondiente del pre, en las estéreos es igual pero duplicado........RUDA


----------



## finalquest (Feb 15, 2007)

as'i de simple??

solo le sueldo dos cables a los polos de la pua y los conecto a un amp y listo??

Q groso..

Gracias Ruda


----------



## RUDA (Feb 17, 2007)

finalquest dijo:
			
		

> as'i de simple??
> 
> solo le sueldo dos cables a los polos de la pua y los conecto a un amp y listo??
> 
> ...



Si es asi de sensillo, pero por lo general no tenes que soldar sobre la carsula ya que esta tiene terminales para ensamblar los cables, que ya tienen terminales, pues si le das mucha temperatura fué tu capsula, ojo que no entra al amplificador derecho viejo sinó que va al pre en la sección de fono............RUDA


----------



## Reiy (Abr 3, 2009)

hola,estaba mirando  este tema y me preguntaba si tu que trabajas con  tocadiscos tienes por ahi un  diagrama de  un radiotecnica 301 de los rusos que venian antes..gracias


----------

